# OnePercenter: Businesses are built by employees  AND owners but Buck Stops with OWNERS



## emilynghiem (Oct 29, 2014)

OK I thought this should be an easy one

OnePercenter sides with statements
that No business owner ever built their own business
but it should be credited to their employees

I recognize that the employees and customers make the business work,
but the buck starts and stops with the owner.

I am close friends with
* Vern Wuensche, a small business owner who has studied this model
while also studying the campaign system of running for President by running for nomination
to learn the limits of what working people can do and can't do
you can find some of his statements at voteforvern.com about effective
business management used to reform govt to get rid of problems causing loss and waste

I hereby challenge OnePercenter to recreate
Vern's business of Woodmark Kitchen and Bath without Vern.

Good luck, OnePercenter!

If you can show me how the workers can replicate the
business without the owners in charge, I will admit I was wrong.

If you want to publicly debate Vern Wuensche on
how to build a business while only depending on employees to make it work,

what do you want to set as the wager you are wrong,
and the Business Owner sets the spirit and vision for the workers
to operate under?

(Vern wants to run for President again, but doesn't have time or resources
because he works at his business as the main person in charge of making it work.)

If you are 100% sure you right, are you will to bet Vern the amount
of money he needs to run for President if you are wrong?
If you are right, you shouldn't be afraid to bet any amount of money!
So why not agree to fund an entire 2016 campaign?
or if you're only 50% sure then you agree to fund half. 25%? 
how about 1%
how sure are you that businesses can run themselves with just the workers?

it is easier for Vern to hire other workers or do it himself,
but the workers CANNOT just hire someone else to do Vern's job of setting up and running the business.

He is harder to replace than they are.

OnePercenter If you are so sure that the Employees make the company
not the owners, how much do you want to bet Vern and me?

Can you either recreate Vern's business with just his workers and without Vern?

If you are that certain, let's petition to create a REALITY show
and watch you run the company with just the workers and see how long your business lasts!


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 29, 2014)

OnePercenter said:
			
		

> I hold a Masters of Business from Columbia.
> 
> I started one business when I was 20, and purchased a second, selling both 20 years later for tens of millions profit.
> 
> The last time I worked for someone was in 1974 when I was in high school.



OK OnePercenter: And when you sold them for tens of millions of profit
did you split that evenly with all the workers you say built and ran your company?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2014)

I was known as the animal at work.. I used no laborers to lay block, brick and stone...I could still lay as much as other layers and do my own laboring......Saved the cash....


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't believe you give that idiot enough credence to warrant a thread about him.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I can't believe you give that idiot enough credence to warrant a thread about him.



Hey, if he's "lying" at least I can offer to out him and try to get 10 mil out of the deal
to set up a campus to teach sustainable business and get people off welfare. Win win situation either way,
if he's telling the truth or exaggerating his business background.


----------

